# Fish Tank And Red's



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

First tank and first time handling piranhas. Thought I got creative for my first time and wanted to share. Driftwood, Rocks, and Live plants. had my piranhas a month now and their about 2-3 inchs.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice setup, Derek!..when the reds get bigger you might want to remove the driftwood to give them more swimming space!...


----------



## DumbAssDerek (May 25, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it and Yeah, that's sounds like a good idea. Never knew they grew this quick, so the driftwood will be removed in no time


----------

